# There's disturbing, and then there's DISTURBING!



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

What has been seen, can never be unseen


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

undead_october said:


> What has been seen, can never be unseen


I second this motion.....*sits in the corner and rocks......


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

What the?  where's his hands?....where are the dummies eyes?

This is so confusing.....


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Ick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*This gets me for a personal reason*

the baseball cap.
10 years ago a very nice guy who I sometimes was in adult basketball with commited suicide, gun in mouth, back of his head gone, they put a baseball cap on him to hide this fact and he was a fan of the sport.
His Wife was cheating on him, they had two teenaged children.
He did this a day or so after I discovered my now ex- Wife was also in this same low catagory and as I walked across the high bridge such self-destructive thoughts passed through my soul.
It almost seemed as if Death was out there that night and HAD to find a victim.
It was him.
It wasn't me.

I feel many of us Need the fun of Halloween, making fun of death and our fear of it, to remind us not to easily capitulate when things seem to go So Wrong in our lives. When extreme, long term trusts turn into lies.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ventriloquist dummies gve me nightmares anyway!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Maybe the guys hands are still in the dummy's body....  *


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is very, very disturbing!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I still cant figure this out. Is this even real, or is it a staged photo?

I mean, whith all due respect, who would pose the deceased like that, even if they requested it?


----------



## Austin_Hauntress (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with chop shop ... eyes open? Faced "turned" toward the viewer ... 
I'm confused as well. Real, or a clever waxy prop?
Regardless, the effect is super creepy. Very interesting picture indeed. Thanks for posting, Mr. N! (And for reminding me to go and check out pumpkinrot's site again. LOVE that guy!!)


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Austin_Hauntress said:


> I agree with chop shop ... eyes open? Faced "turned" toward the viewer ...


Exactly.....


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

um,, im lost to..


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmmmmm.... I'm afraid to admit that I am both repulsed and drawn to it at the same time!  It is certainly disturbing.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Now that's no more disturbing than Longfellow Deeds frozen in his casket is it?


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it, except for the ventriloquist's dummy. 
Come on, don't tell me you guys aren't getting ideas from this. You know, looking at his facial expression and thinking, "That's how I want to be posed at my viewing"?


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Is the stick/dowel holding up the lid of the casket? And why is it on the guys crotch? 

Great pic BTW!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is the image source:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreamersintheblue/5434686786/

This photo really creeped me out, mainly because it is open to inturpritation. It leaves you wondering if it's real or a faux.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> Now that's no more disturbing than Longfellow Deeds frozen in his casket is it?


Indeed shockwave... Indeed!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

chop shop said:


> I still cant figure this out. Is this even real, or is it a staged photo?
> 
> I mean, whith all due respect, who would pose the deceased like that, even if they requested it?


You would be surprised.


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

Well thanks for the nightmares. I hate ventriloquist dummies anyway - and clowns. 

Great - now I'm going to have to check under the bed AND in the closet. LOL


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Ditto on the ventriloquist dummies...................he does look very waxy and look at the pillow........is that a blood trail coming from the back of his head??? 

Very creepy indeed


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Gym W... I think your reply was very astute and insightful...I am also sorry for the real hardship in your own life and for the guy you spoke of...We love seeing "theatre" tragedy..horror movies, art, props etc... but real is just another entity in itself...


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

now that is scary....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Obviously a prop, but well done! Extremely well executed!

I see dead people (literally, I do, I work in a nursing home) all the time and dead eyes are never that intense. That pic is hauntingly interesting. I keep going back to look at it!
Thanks! 
and to those of you who haven't experienced odd things in caskets, my 22 yr old brother was buried with a rubber toy "frilled" lizard in his casket, amongst other things.
Like this, only the standing on hindlegs stance:
http://www.naturepavilion.com/safrli.html


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> I second this motion.....*sits in the corner and rocks......


this made me laugh lol thanks for making my night


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I don't think that photo is real. It's an unlined casket and wouldn't they have removed that piece of tape from the lid? It is freaky though, whatever it's purpose


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

trgtdg said:


> Well thanks for the nightmares. I hate ventriloquist dummies anyway - and clowns.
> 
> Great - now I'm going to have to check under the bed AND in the closet. LOL


I have lived up to my Name Your welcome


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

amazing

i luv it

i must be disturbed, i guess


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Creepy!!!!!!


----------



## Skeered (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks fake to me. Look at the throat and the spot between the lips and chin. Looks like the camera light is reflecting on these surfaces. Almost as bright as the plastic dummy head. I have never seen real flesh reflect light like that.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

chop shop said:


> I still cant figure this out. Is this even real, or is it a staged photo?
> 
> I mean, whith all due respect, who would pose the deceased like that, even if they requested it?


 
i second that thought!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> i second that thought!


My husband SWEARS he will honor his promise to have me stuffed after I die, preserved taxidermy-style in a scary pose and to set me up on the porch every October as a Halloween decoration.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I had a ventrilloquist dummy! I was 10yrs, old*

And I put on little "shows" for the little old ladies clubs here in town, so I don't see those small plastic guys as "Scary".
There was a magazine in the barber shop I could not stop looking at when I was a kid because of the morbid fascination shown. It was a life-sized black & white photo of a corpse with it's mouth wide open, left like that by a grave robber stealing fillings.
Esquire Magazine.
The surface of the corpse's skin was dry and heavilly wrinkled....oh yes, it was a real photograph, no doubt.

I knew a man who got the bid on "Everything" in the second floor of an old store building in a little town in Iowa. He wanted the antique high-back chairs upstairs, that was all.
"The winning bidder has to take Everything!"
"Everything" also included about 50 coffins all standing upright , each containing the body of a dead club member! All skeletal ("All skeletal! All the time!")
He got the chairs and raced down the road, leaving them behind.
Rather an odd club by common standards.. I wonder if it was a Vampire club?
Good he left before sundown.
This was the same guy who got the bid on a large number of glass eyes!
"What are you going to do with those?"
He had no trouble selling them one or two at a time during just a few flea markets, for a very profitable price!
"Said By-By to your eye? Buy an eye!"
He never knew if they were new or second-hand.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> My husband SWEARS he will honor his promise to have me stuffed after I die, preserved taxidermy-style in a scary pose and to set me up on the porch every October as a Halloween decoration.


There was a thread a while back about something similar. I think it was about skeletons rather than taxidermy. Somebody asked whether or not members would actually do this. The thread didn't go far, which is disappointing because I was interested in seeing everyone's answers. 



Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I knew a man who got the bid on "Everything" in the second floor of an old store building in a little town in Iowa. He wanted the antique high-back chairs upstairs, that was all.
> "The winning bidder has to take Everything!"
> "Everything" also included about 50 coffins all standing upright , each containing the body of a dead club member! All skeletal


Wow. The things I could have done with those.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"The Things You could Have done"*

With those real skeletons might not have been legal in some states.
Really.
in 1890's Herman Mudget was selling real human skeletons, his murder victims, to medical schools, no questions asked. This was in Chicago.
Around Dekalb, ill, someone had been stealing bodies from a grave yard. One night two guys saw this happening, followed the body snatchers to a medical college 30 miles away. 
They returned the next day with a large group of their friends, confronted the Dean/owner of the school. He began barricading the school for a siege, his students were very upset and non-supportive of his decision. A gunshot from the crowd killed the Dean, the missing body of the beautiful young woman was found on-premiss and returned.
And that was that. Happened maybe in the 1870's?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty freakish...Imagine THAT in a Halloween walk-thru.


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

A very thought provoking photo.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I think what's bothering me the most is that it doesn't look like the corpse is wearing pants. I mean come on, people. Throw something over him, for God's sake. It's pretty cold where he's about to go.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I think what's bothering me the most is that it doesn't look like the corpse is wearing pants. I mean come on, people. Throw something over him, for God's sake. It's pretty cold where he's about to go.


............................


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't believe I just came across this thread. My vote is definitely a prop. I've worked with dead things since 1990 and that just doesn't look "real"ly dead.


----------



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

What is that "tag" in the background to the left of the casket? Is it a PRICE TAG? HOW MUCH, HOW MUCH?????


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Ohh Gawd, not this pic again, lol......so wrong.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> I've worked with dead things since 1990


..................................


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

chop shop said:


> Ohh Gawd, not this pic again, lol......so wrong.


lol it'll haunt your dreams forever


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Love this thread....can't wait to see what "comment" is next!! LOL


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I know someone whose husband is so into ventriloquism. He collects the "dummies" and has them sitting on little ledges in his bedroom on the walls. It completely creeped her out and she told him it felt like they were looking at her and he had to do something about it. She meant not have them in the bedroom. His interpretation - he put little paper bags on all their heads. We still laugh about it - when she went back in there it was 10 times as creepy having those dolls with their heads covered in paper bags!

No offence to ventriloquists - its a true talent but those dummies creep me out almost as much as clowns! That picture is going to haunt me in my dreams.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

For a second job, a number of years ago, I took up work as a Funeral Home Driver. I'd pick up the recently departed and drive them to the Home for preparation. Creepy and not the best job, but it paid well and was easy for the most part. 

Anyways, from working there and talking with the Embalmer I know for a fact that the eyes of a recently deceased are in a pretty poor state when they arrive (bodily fluids and time take their effect on them) Often the embalmer inserts a sized wadding or cap under the eyelid to give it a true-to-life shape and then seal the eyelids closed with a type of glue. Simply, even if it was upon the family's request the eyes wouldn't look like that -- unless false eyes (marbles) were inserted.

So I would say this picture is a fake or more likely some kinda promotional photo. Maybe a spooky ventriloquist or something who 'channels the paranormal' or some other gimmicky angle.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> lol it'll haunt your dreams forever


So I have lived up to my Name!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Reminds me of that creepy movie "Magic" from the 1970's. It starred a younger Anthony Hopkins. I think Ann Margaret was in it too.

I think the picture in this thread is weird, but not really disturbing.


----------

